# newbie Question for my 2009 maxima



## emb1911 (Jun 11, 2010)

just bought a spoiler for 2009 Maxima S and found out it was a Nissan "replacement" spoiler and not an original accessory spoiler. So since it was a replacement it did not show up with a TEMPLATE for installation:lame:. Called the place i bought it from said cannot help me, called 2 nissan dealers said call home office, then called home office and got nowhere. 

Does anyone have a thought or idea on where i can get the template to install a factory Nissan spoiler for my 2009 maxima? Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks. emb1911


----------

